# Suche eine Möglichkeit alle Dateien eines Verzeichnisses in eine Java-Applet zu übernehmen



## Bregedur (1. Mrz 2015)

Hi liebe Java-Forum-Community, 

ich bin dabei eine kleine Java-Applet zu schreiben, welche über einen FileInputStream oder etwas vergleichbares mehrere Excel-Dateien aufnehmen soll.

Die Dateien befinden sich alle im selben Verzeichnis, sind genormt und enthalten alle relevanten Informationen in der selben Zelle, auch die Dateinamen ähneln sich durch ihren Aufbau (NameVornameJahr), dies erreiche ich durch einen Speicherbutton, den ich über VBA in der Excel-Datei eingebunden habe.
Da sich von Jahr zu Jahr aber die Namen der Personen, welche dieses Formular ausfüllen müssen, ändern, kann ich vor dem Import der Dateien leider nicht sagen wie viele es sind oder wie sie benannt sind :/

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit diese Dateien alle in einem Schritt einzulesen? 
Die weiter Bearbeitung würde dann mithilfe von Apache POI (im HSSF-Format) erfolgen, was in der Regel nicht problematisch sein sollte.

Freue mich über jede hilfreiche oder nette Antwort 

Liebe Grüße
Bregedur


----------



## CorperateRaider (1. Mrz 2015)

File f = new File("dateipfad");
if(f.isDirectory())File[] files = f.listFiles();


----------

